# Mygale's tarantula macro photo thread



## mygale (Dec 24, 2015)

C. schioedtei Chelicere retrolateral x40




P. murinus 0.1 Chelicere retrolateral x40 + 69mm




P. murinus 0.1 Chelicere retrolateral x20




The stridulatory setae of P. murinus

Reactions: Like 5 | Helpful 1 | Love 1


----------



## mygale (Dec 24, 2015)

P. irminia Saugmagen x20





P. irminia Saugmagen x40





H. maculata Tarsus x40 Dorsal





H. maculata Tarsus x20 Dorsal 2





H. maculata Femur L4 dorsal x20





H. maculata Tibia x20 dorsal 2

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Love 2


----------



## mygale (Dec 24, 2015)

I. mira



I. mira L1 





I. mira L1 Tarsus dorsal x40




I. mira Carapax x40+69mm ExTu (Milben)

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## mygale (Dec 24, 2015)

P. sp. Lowland Carapax x20 dorsal




P. sp. Lowland Carapax x20 mitte




P. sp. Lowland Carapax x20 Ende




P. sp. Lowland L1 Metatarsus x20




P. sp. Lowland Carapax x20 oben ventral






C. schioedtei 0.1 Cheliceren x40




C. schioedtei 0.1 Cheliceren x20




P. murinus 0.1 Cheliceren ventral x20




P. murinus 0.1 Cheliceren ventral x40

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## mygale (Dec 24, 2015)

C. cyaneopubescens Femur Seite x40 2




C. cyaneopubescens Femur Seite x40




C. cyaneopubescens Femur L3r Seite x20




C. cyaneopubescens Buchlunge unten links x20




C. cyaneopubescens Labium x40 2




C. cyaneopubescens Labium x20




C. cyaneopubescens Chelicere innen x40




C. cyaneopubescens Chelicere innen x20




C. cyaneopubescens Spermathek x20

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## mygale (Dec 24, 2015)

Foto Vorderdarm Präperat




C. cyaneopubescens  Größenvergleich




Foto Vorderdarm Präperat_1




C. cyaneopubescens Pharynx x20 2




C. cyaneopubescens Pharynx x40




C. cyaneopubescens Vorderdarm x20




C. cyaneopubescens Saugmagen x40 2






C. cyaneopubescens Vorderdarm x20 Poster

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## EDED (Dec 24, 2015)

amazing pictures, thank you for sharing

It is true tarantulas are hairy hahah
densely covered with setae even at that magnification


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 26, 2015)

These photos are nothing short of amazing.


----------



## JulioSpiderling (Dec 28, 2015)

I've been stunned with your photos. thanks for sharing


----------



## mygale (Jan 24, 2016)

*What´s inside?
(Go to flickr for more information)*
What´s inside?


P. metallica L1 x20 ventral 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mygale (Jan 28, 2016)

A. geniculata Metatarsus Makro Poster 3:2



A. geniculata Tarsus Makro Poster



H. maculata Tarsus-Metatarsus Makro Poster

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sehr schön! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## TheArtSpider (Feb 10, 2016)

mygale said:


> C. schioedtei Chelicere retrolateral x40
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love these close up detail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mygale (Feb 22, 2016)

A. sp. Amazonica Cheliceren ventral by mygale, auf Flickr

A. sp. Amazonica Tarsus-Tibia by mygale, auf Flickr

A. sp. Amazonica Tarsus-Metatarsus L IV by mygale, auf Flickr

X. sp. Blue Tarsus-Metatarsus by mygale, auf Flickr

P. sp. Lowland Pedipalpus/Taster by mygale, auf Flickr

P. sp. Lowland Pedipalpus/Taster by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Coconana (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow!! Your macros are absolutely stunning! It's amazing to see these so closely.. Thank you so much for sharing these with us. I've now got another amazing photo thread to follow


----------



## Envoirment (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks so much for all these interesting and beautiful pictures!


----------



## mygale (Mar 2, 2016)

Avicularia sp. Amazonica Manaus Brazil by mygale, auf Flickr

Avicularia sp. Amazonica Manaus Brazil by mygale, auf Flickr

Avicularia sp. Amazonica Manaus Brazil by mygale, auf Flickr


Avicularia sp. Amazonica Manaus Brazil - Tarsal Claws by mygale, auf Flickr


Avicularia sp. Amazonica Manaus Brazil - Tarsal Claws by mygale, auf Flickr


Avicularia sp. Amazonica Manaus Brazil - Tarsal Claws by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mygale (Mar 11, 2016)

Theraphosa blondi (Latreille, 1804) by mygale, auf Flickr

Theraphosa blondi Fangs by mygale, auf Flickr

Theraphosa blondi (Latreille, 1804) by mygale, auf Flickr

Theraphosa blondi Tarsal Claws Macro by mygale, auf Flickr

Theraphosa blondi Tarsal Claws Macro by mygale, auf Flickr



Album (26 Pics): https://flic.kr/s/aHskqGaDNo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaneshac (Mar 17, 2016)

Awesome closeups!


----------



## mygale (Mar 25, 2016)

P. metallica Tarsal Claws (Tarantula) I by mygale, auf Flickr


P. metallica Tarsal Claws (Tarantula) II by mygale, auf Flickr


P. metallica Tarsal Claws (Tarantula) III by mygale, auf Flickr


P. metallica Tarsal Claws (Tarantula) IV by mygale, auf Flickr

P. regalis Scopula-Behaarung mit distalem Klauenbüschel (Claw Tufts) Leg I by mygale, auf Flickr


----------



## mygale (Apr 4, 2016)

Heteroscodra maculata Pocock, 1899 by mygale, auf Flickr

Heteroscodra maculata Pocock, 1899 by mygale, auf Flickr


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 14, 2016)

How do you light and stage the photos ?


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 15, 2016)

Breath taking. So beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mygale (Oct 6, 2016)

Season two with new gear.

Theraphosa blondi palpal bulb by mygale, auf Flickr


----------



## mygale (Oct 18, 2016)

P. murinus chelicerae by mygale, auf Flickr



P. murinus chelicerae crop by mygale, auf Flickr



Red Trapdoor Spider Leg I Tarsus by mygale, auf Flickr



Heteroscodra maculata Leg I Tarsus dorsal by mygale, auf Flickr



Heteroscodra maculata Leg I Tarsus dorsal by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## mygale (Jan 19, 2017)

You can zoom on Flickr.
https://flic.kr/s/aHskKhfbiX

O sp. blue panay ocular tubercle by mygale


O sp. blue panay Spinnerets by mygale


C. marshalli chelicerae by mygale


O. schioedtei Chelicerae by mygale


B. boehmei L1 tarsus-metatarsus ventral by mygale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mygale (Mar 21, 2017)

Tarantula Claws by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## mygale (Apr 9, 2017)

Tarantula Fang by mygale, auf Flickr

Reactions: Like 1


----------

